# Que se passa aqui?



## cmg (5 Out 2010 às 16:52)

Boas

Na imagem abaixo, retirada do wunderground, aparece por cima do campo "rainfall" um valor que, além de ser um disparate não tem nada que aparecer uma vez que não tenho o sensor de chuva .







Como corrigir?


Desde já o meu obrigado 
Cumps


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Out 2010 às 17:39)

Parece ser um bug do próprio WU pela razão que especificou: Não ter um sensor de chuva.


----------



## joseoliveira (5 Out 2010 às 17:55)

O facto de se apresentar como valor negativo parece não deixar muitas dúvidas; poderá ser mesmo uma espécie de bug, não como anomalia mas à falta do dispositivo o valor assume por defeito esse conjunto de caracteres, penso que seja isso porque em aparelhos de leitura digital não raro surge este tipo de resultados por vezes bastante estranhos, se assim for, no problem!


----------



## cmg (5 Out 2010 às 23:00)

Boas

Sendo assim fico mais descansado 

Obrigado a ambos

Cumps

cmg


----------

